# Daisy enjoying her first big snow!



## Daisy n Me (May 17, 2007)

I think she likes it.


----------



## kardokardo (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm waiting for the snow here, it didn't snow yet.
So I'm jealous.. and seeing Daisy just gets me greeeeeenerrrrr......


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is too funny! Daisy's tail is going a mile a minute. They way she is chomping the snow up you can use her to shovel the front walk.  You can just feel her excitement as she is bounding through the snow.


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

That is so cute! I wish we had deep snow for Murphy to play in. The little that we did have he looked like he wanted to play in. Maybe we will have to take him to the mountains


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

It is snowing here!! Having trouble keeping Brady in the house.


----------



## goldenshasta (Dec 1, 2007)

What fun!!!! There is nothing better than snow and golden retrievers. We just have old cold frozen snow here. Hope we get some fresh soon..It just a ice box right now.
Let it Snow......


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Excellent just watched it and every time i see your post's of Daisy i think of my Daisy they are such angels !!!!.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

She looks like she is having a ball. It's snowing here now, we have about 6 inches, Boomer is enjoying it too.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Soooo cute!!! It looks like she managed to sniff out the tennis ball under all that snow!!! We got mostly ice here in NJ...what a mess! :doh:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

HAHAHA!!! Daisy LOVED it!!! Man, that was so freakin cute!! 

Merlin says he is very jealous that she got to have so much fun!!


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Looks like she's having a blast! It's always a hoot to watch them when they see snow for the very first time. She's going to be a snow dog, I can tell.


----------



## Ann Ali (Jan 3, 2008)

It is so great to see them in the snow .we have a lot more snow here in Canada. My baby loves it.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She is really enjoying the snow and love the tail wiggle


----------

